# Non-permanent gasket material



## Donutz (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi folks,

I'm looking for some recommendations on aquarium safe non-permanent gasket material, something in long strips or one long roll. I'm looking to fit a piece of glass / acrylic tightly into my tank, but don't want to seal it permanently with silicone sealant. It doesn't necessarily need to be water tight, but it needs to be able to stop fairly fine substrate from passing the seal.

Thank you


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

if you are trying to fit a piece of glass into the tank as a barrier, you could add silicone to the edges of the partition piece to become a gasket.You don't have to use the silicone to attach the glass to the tank.


----------

